# £9 eachway with norfolk lines



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just had an email from Norfolk lines, usually when I go on the website its for cars only but not this time. :lol: 

Horrible sailing times 04.00 leave and 23.58 return but at £9 each way I ain't complaining. Just got to find an excuse to go now. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Olley

Have just booked one crossing and about to discuss another.

It all went through OK as you said. Works out as £23 including fuel surcharge and debit card fee.

(Yes . . . debit. They usually don't charge for these, but can't whinge too loudly at a quid.)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolk Line*

Mmmmm

Quoted me £181 return. No thanks very muchly.

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep.......I got £28 return MH+2 night crossings out Sat , back Thurs.

Can I get away ? Hmm.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Try Aferry £60 return for a month over Christmas


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Should I be using a discount code or something?

R


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got this quote from Noefolk line I know who I will book with for Christmas

Dover to Dunkerque Total Payable: £24.50 

2 Passengers (2 adult) (Avg per person: £12.25) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Depart: Thu 11 December 2008 

Dover to Dunkerque 2h Norfolk Line 
Depart: 02:00 Arrive: 05:00 

Vehicle: Mercades Sprinter (Camper / Motorhome) 
Vehicle Length: 5.49m 
Vehicle Height: 2.59m 
Caravan / Trailer: not required 
Accommodation / Seating: not required 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Return: Tue 13 January 2009 

Dunkerque to Dover 1h 59m Norfolk Line 
Depart: 02:01 Arrive: 03:00 

Vehicle: Mercades Sprinter (Camper / Motorhome) 
Vehicle Length: 5.49m 
Vehicle Height: 2.59m 
Caravan / Trailer: not required 
Accommodation / Seating: not required


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had a look and theres plenty of £18 rtn offers there (+ £4 fuel surcharge on top)  

If I'm reading it correct this is for motorhomes up to 6m long - unfortunately they then slap on another £30 for each metre over  

Good job were only 5.99m  

Thanks for heads up Olley.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Aha - solved.

Quote as follows....

One way crossing, 11th December 0200 comes in at £9, plus a £2 fuel surcharge comes to £11. Then, rip off £15 per metre, so an extra £45 for me. Total £56.00.

P&O at a sensible time - £33.25 for an 8.5 metre motorhome - vehicle length is 8.67m but as per the P&O website, rounded to be nearest 0.5m.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Got a £ 34.00 return trip offered for the beginning of July next year for 3 weeks, which for my Rv is ever so cheap.


----------

